# Santee-Cooper catfish tournament



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

anyone ever heard or been to one of these http://www.randolphs-landing.com/tour/flyer/page1.htm


----------



## kettAurelceia (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi lark,
I just want to know that was last tournament.... or any related tournament will be host in future... Do you know anyone tournament like this? Because uncle is a good fisherman and he wants to participate in this tournament.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't know about the tournament, but I know there are big catfish in that lake!


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

This flyer is from 2005. I used to live down there and launch at Randolph's, the guys who run Randolph's Landing seem like pretty good guys.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

We have a place on Lake Marion. BIG KITTIES in there. The biggest issue anymore is the amount of charters on the lake the fishery is starting to get depleated


----------

